# Cannondale Flash - Geometrie/Rahmengrösse



## iazgea (14. September 2010)

bitte gebt mir mal einen Tipp zur Rahmengrösse des Cannondale Flash. Nachdem es doch eine gewaltige Investition ist, sollte die Rahmengrösse schon passen. Ich bin 167 cm klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79 cm. Welche Rahmengrösse muss ich nehmen? Werde aus der Homepage von Cannondale nicht schlau bzw es werden keine Maßangaben angezeigt.....
danke schon mals


----------



## Schwimmer (14. September 2010)

Hallo iazgea,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Flash in S Probe fahren ...
... Du kannst ja zum Vergleich auf das M sitzen und wirst vermutlich sehr schnell feststellen welches besser passt ...


... unter Geo findest Du die Rahmenabmessungen ...

http://www.cannondale.com/deu/deu/Products/Bikes/Mountain/Hardtail/Flash/Details/2297-0FS1-F1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (15. September 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin 176 cm gross und habe schrittlänge 83 cm. 
Ich habe mir ein m bestellt.


----------



## earlofwine (15. September 2010)

iazgea schrieb:


> bitte gebt mir mal einen Tipp zur Rahmengrösse des Cannondale Flash. Nachdem es doch eine gewaltige Investition ist, sollte die Rahmengrösse schon passen. Ich bin 167 cm klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79 cm. Welche Rahmengrösse muss ich nehmen? Werde aus der Homepage von Cannondale nicht schlau bzw es werden keine Maßangaben angezeigt.....
> danke schon mals



Würde auch schwer auf S tippen, aber:
- bist du schon Lefty gefahren bisher?
- welche Sattelüberhöhung fährst du normalerweise?

Durch die gleichbleibende Einbaulänge der Lefty und somit im Vergleich sehr lange Steuerrohre bei kleinen Rahmen, ist die Front um einiges höher.

Unbedingt probefahren!


----------



## iazgea (15. September 2010)

Also ich bin noch nie lefty gefahren, habe zur zeit ein scott genius in grösse m und hatte ein s-works stumpjumper in grösse m, beide kamen mir etwas zu groß vor.....das "horizontal top tube" ist bei flash, genius und s-works ungefähr gleich, beim seat tube lenght aber ist das flash doch wesentlich kürzer.......


----------



## Schwimmer (15. September 2010)

iazgea schrieb:


> Also ich bin noch nie lefty gefahren, habe zur zeit ein scott genius in grösse m und hatte ein s-works stumpjumper in grösse m, beide kamen mir etwas zu groß vor.....das "horizontal top tube" ist bei flash, genius und s-works ungefähr gleich, beim seat tube lenght aber ist das flash doch wesentlich kürzer.......



Die Länge des Oberrohrs ist entscheidend für die Sitzposition.
Die Rahmengröße ist zweitrangig.
Hersteller wie Cannondale oder (früher) Klein haben recht lange Oberrohr im Verhältnis zur Rahmengröße, denn wenn das Oberrohr stärker geneigt ist bekommt der Rahmen ein kleinere Rahmengröße und wird dadurch steifer.

Fahr lieber mehrfach Probe an einem zu großen Rahmen wirst Du nie Freude haben.

Welches Flash soll's denn werden?


----------



## iazgea (15. September 2010)

probefahre geht leider nicht denn ich würd eins direkt vom factory racing team kriegen. na lieber zum s tendieren auch wenn dieses bei der sitzrohrlänge doch um einiges kürzer ist als zb bei scott. da hat das m 45 cm, das S 44 cm und das flash in S nur 38. also bin recht unschlüssig....


----------



## earlofwine (16. September 2010)

Hast keinen CD Händler in der Nähe? Vergleich mal die Steuerrohrlängen von deinem jetzigen Bike mit dem Flash. Solltest du sehr sportlich sitzen, könnte eher die hohe Front dein Prob werden. Genau deswegen hab ich mich für meine Freundin gegen das Flash entschieden. Da kommen andere Rahmen i.V.m. einer 80mm Gabel wesentlich tiefer. Von der Performance geht derzeit jedoch nichts über das Flash!


----------

